

A Simple Tour of the Ruby MRI Source Code with Pat Shaughnessy - scottshea
http://www.rubyinside.com/ruby-mri-code-walk-tour-6020.html

======
throwaway54-762
Someone want to add a [video] tag to the title?

------
gary4gar
This is useful only for two kind of people:

\- Looking to contribute to Ruby MRI or

\- want to understand certain behavior

For rest of us, I don't see much value.

~~~
adrianpike
I'm definitely not going to be hacking on MRI for a while, but I still get a
ton of enjoyment & education off of stuff like this.

Similar to the Doom III source code review
(<http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/>) - I'm not writing 3D game engines, but
there's still lots of things that can be learned from how others build things.

